# mount wdfs with fstab as user

## musv

Hi there

I've running in several problem when I tried to mount a webdav drive. When I do it the manual way as root, it works flawless:

```
wdfs https://sd2dav.1und1.de -o username=xxxxxxxx@online.de,password=******,accept_sslcert,locking=1 /mnt/1und1/
```

The I've tried to put that line into the fstab: 

```
wdfs#https://sd2dav.1und1.de /mnt/1und1 fuse    users,username=xxxxxxxx@online.de,password=******,accept_sslcert,locking=1,umask=0022       0 0
```

As root I can mount and unmount it. When I try it as user:

```
 mount /mnt/1und1 

fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /mnt/1und1
```

Google gave me 2 solutions: 

 add my user to fuse group. The funny thing is, fuse is built into my kernel. Means there's no fuse group.

 set "user_allow_other" in /etc/fuse.conf. It is done but that doesn't change anything.

Just for fun, I set the permissions of my mount point (1und1) to 777. Then mounting works. But if I try to unmount the webdav drive I get the error message:

```
umount /mnt/1und1/

umount: /mnt/1und1 mount and fstab don't match
```

I have to unmount it with:

```
fusermount -u /mnt/1und1
```

Another small thing: I've set the rights with umask 0022 in fstab. Logically the directories on my webdav drive get 755. The files should get 644, but the also have 755. 

Thus my questions:

How can I get the webdav drive mounted without setting the mount point to 777?

How can I realize the umount with fstab too?

How can I get the correct file permissions on the drive (umask)?

----------

## VinzC

Have you taken a look at this?

----------

